# ONR and sponge



## chrisdenman (Apr 6, 2010)

Hiya
I have been thinking of giving ONR a go but just want to clarify and double check something. Should i use a sponge? Ive got a black Honda Civic which has very soft paint and very prone to swirls.

The general talk seems to be to use a sponge but ive just had it drummed into my head to never use a sponge! Wont ONR and the sponge ruin my paint work?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

has to be a sponge!! a sponge rinses the dirt out easier and abosorbs the dirt into the sponge, a mitt just traps it and then you will end up wiping grit on it!!!

use a tile sponge from b&q or a zymol sponge, others dont absorb the grit into them so it stays on the surface


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I use exactly as above, you cannot guaratee zero swirls bt near as dammit. This weekend a 30 minute ONR wash has got to netter than a full blown wash that will eat away valueable barby and beer time.:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yep, the car will be gleaming in half hour tomorrow morning, then bbq and beer time all afternoon


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Couldn't find a tile sponge in the DIY store near us so might need to order a similarly soft and dirt absorbing sponge online, but again nobody (shipping internationally) looks like selling sponges as they used to be a no no.

I see Autoglym kits do include some wash sponge. Is it any good for ONR wash? I can have the smallest kit with shampoo and SRP as you can never have enough SRP's


----------

